# (ut) direct son of ‘11 nfc fc watermarks running back mh at stud



## stormyriverretrievers (Aug 23, 2014)

Riker is the direct son of 2011 NFC FC Watermarks running back MH. X FC Mossy Oaks Fowl Language QAA. His pedigree is top notch. 
Riker is a very well mannered dog. He recently ran his first hunt test in the masters and is currently 1/1. We plan on continuing on his master title this spring. He loves to retrieve and is a great marker. He is steady, quiet in a blind and easy to handle.**

Riker’s Health Clearances:
Hips ofa = GOOD
Elbows ofa = NORMAL
EIC = CLEAR (by parentage)
CNM = CLEAR (by parentage)


Females must be up to date on vaccinations.**

*We don’t breed to silvers, or charcoals or dogs that carry the dilute gene.*

I guarantee a litter or your money back.
$100 deposit at time of first breeding. 
Remaining balance due within 1 week of puppies being born. 

www.stormyriverretrievers.com

For more info on Riker
Please contact me at ‪(435)893-1443‬
Thanks Kelsey


----------

